# Do you like the new site format?



## Matrix Agent (Aug 10, 2001)

I find it too constricting on my 800x600 screen.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2001)

Give me some time to rework it.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 11, 2001)

Thanks a lot. Its nice to have an admin who's not on a powertrip.


----------



## scooby (Aug 27, 2001)

Just teasing, it looks fine. Nevertheless, as someone who is going to be looking at this site quite a bit, you will find it easier on your eyes to make the background white. Try reading the page for a while and look at a flat white wall. You should see a blue ghost because of the all the orange.

I'm testing it at 800 x 600, it's acceptable and there are limits to what you can do without jamming it all in and making it lousy at higher resolutions.

Also, the headline should be bigger and actually announce the name of the site.
Cheers,
  scoob


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

I'm not a big fan of the orange.  Course it could be orange for halloween.  Yea thats it. I also dont really care for the different size cells for each reply.  If each cell had a fixed width it'd look a bit neater.  But to be honest it does it's job and donest piss me off so thats always good.  As long as i can come and find the info and help i need, its good enough!

Twister


----------



## Iuis (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey congratulations to whom ever made this new format, it is totally diferent and really nicelly done.
Iuis


----------



## ByteInTheApple (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Guys,
     you did a really good job with the site, I like it. It's easy to access and all the info are right there in front of you. I already found help to most of my question and I did not have to look hard for them. The only suggenstion that I have to make is the background color. I believe that white would be too much like everyone else, but a light green or blue (which are relaxing color) would do the trick.

You guys are grat keep up with he good work
ByteInTheApple


----------

